# Happy birthday to me



## Send0 (Apr 24, 2021)

So my birthday is coming up next week, and I decided to buy myself a gift for once; each box contains 150iu. Time to get baseline IGF labs, and then slowly titrate up to 5iu/day.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 24, 2021)

Have you used this source before? That's a lot of kits if you haven't tested the quality which can and usually does vary batch to batch


----------



## Send0 (Apr 24, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Have you used this source before? That's a lot of kits if you haven't tested the quality which can and usually does vary batch to batch



Very familiar with this source for years, and we have an excellent relationship and a lot of trust based on all previous experiences and transactions. I also have seen a lot of before and after lab work from people who have also used this source.

I have no concerns about the quality of the product, and the price I paid is worth rolling the dice from a source I have long established trust with.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 24, 2021)

Previous message should have said "seen labs from people who used the same most recent batch from this source". 

Either way, I always do labs. So we'll see what IGF looks like in about 8 weeks compared to baseline.


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 28, 2021)

Is it hgh?  If so, happy birthday indeed!


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 28, 2021)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 28, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> Is it hgh?  If so, happy birthday indeed!



It is indeed. On Monday morning I had blood work pulled to get baseline IGF levels. Today I'm on day 3 of 2iu taken at 3:30am - 4am. I'm about 3.5lbs heavier after completely "emptying" my body in the morning, and skin is slightly puffier. Looks like water retention, which is a good sign. Can't wait to see what IGF levels look like in about 6-8 weeks, when I'm running 4-5iu/day.



BrotherIron said:


> Happy Birthday.



Thanks Brother, appreciate it! I'm officially 42 now, although I feel about 25 on the inside :32 (1):. Hopefully I'll get at least another 42 years or more.


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 28, 2021)

Happy birthday Send0.  I'll be 42 this year also, with the maturity of a 12 year old. :32 (14):


----------



## Send0 (Apr 30, 2021)

This isn't going to be the thread where I log this, but I got my baseline IGF numbers back, and they are surprisingly average. I thought for sure they would come back <= 100... no reason for thinking that, other than the fact that I feel my body was built using left over factory reject parts :32 (18):.

We'll see what IGF levels look like after I'm able to titrate up to 5iu.

Ignore the E2 number. I'm pretty sure that's coming from the EQ, since I'm not on any kind of AI or orals that would do this. I have no side effects from E2 this low, but I will be cutting out the EQ since I do have a shoulder I'm trying to heal and I could really benefit from an E2 towards the high end of the range.


----------



## Kungfusteroid (Jun 23, 2021)

Cheers


----------



## Jin (Jun 23, 2021)

Kungfusteroid said:


> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do not promote your products outside the ad forum.


----------



## CJ (Jun 24, 2021)

Jin said:


> Do not promote your products outside the ad forum.



I already moved 2 others that were straight out ads. Also sent a PM asking the same.


----------



## Jin (Jun 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I already moved 2 others that were straight out ads. Also sent a PM asking the same.



ok, ok, I get. 

You’re better than me. Do you need to rub it in publicly!?!:32 (16):


----------



## CJ (Jun 24, 2021)

Jin said:


> ok, ok, I get.
> 
> You’re better than me. Do you need to rub it in publicly!?!:32 (16):



I always rub it publicly. :32 (17):


----------



## Jin (Jun 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I always rub it publicly. :32 (17):



They can’t see YOU like you can see THEM. up there In that big rig cab


----------



## transcend2007 (Jun 24, 2021)

OP ... did you ever retest to see if IGF-1 numbers increased ... mine are normally in the 300 range on 4 iu of Seros daily ... you want wait 30 days of use ...


----------



## stinger (Jun 26, 2021)

I'm jealous.  Happy birthday!


----------

